# SHOWS???



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

hey just a quick question for people in Victoria, does anyone no when the next western show is in weribee??? talk september times like date and everything thank to all help


----------



## horsey_gal_18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Umm.. I'm from SA but I'm sure that there wont be any shows for a long time with the Equine Influenza in Australia


----------

